# Smith Machine Leg Press?



## Blackers (Jun 26, 2007)

I train at home and don't have any other way of doing a leg press other than with my smith machine.

Just wondering if anyone else does this form of leg press and what peoples thoughts are about it as an effective exercise.

Also what is the best way to perform the exercise?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Lie on your back and push the bar up with your legs? Lol.

But I think you mean squat, and you can, but it's bad fr your back because the movement is so unnatural.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Lie on your back and push the bar up with your legs? Lol.
> 
> But I think you mean squat, and you can, but it's bad fr your back because the movement is so unnatural.


i think he means lie on your back lol,snap your fvkin spine off!


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

you would use a squat rack.


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

he's saying that he can;t squat at his home gym.

you can do dumbell sqaut


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

we will have to wait for his replyy


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

just make sure the safety stoppers are on...


----------



## Blackers (Jun 26, 2007)

Don't i feel a numpty now! I haven't made this up myself honest, seen people do it. Granted not big people but people!

I do smith machine squat, then I do smith machine leg press.

Flat bench under smith machine bar. Lie down on bench, back flat on bench, legs vertical (aligned with bar guides) with feet on the bar, lower and press. It works honest.

No different to some of the leg presses I've seen except that the ur pushing vertically instead of horizontally or 45deg.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

And what happens if your feet slip off????


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

it's like a duck press, bit dangerous IMO


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Blackers said:


> Don't i feel a numpty now! I haven't made this up myself honest, seen people do it. Granted not big people but people!
> 
> I do smith machine squat, *then I do smith machine leg press.*
> 
> ...


can you film this exersise and put it on you tube? i need to see it

in action..


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks a bit dodgy lol :whistling:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

glasgow_mm said:


> Looks a bit dodgy lol :whistling:


 :lol: :lol:well fvck me ive seen it all now,cheers mate youv made my day.


----------



## Blackers (Jun 26, 2007)

Told you lot I had seen it done. Thanks feel less embarrassed now.

The bar can't slip off your feet cause it follows the path of the guide bars you just need some good rubber to twist the hooks out of the way.

I wouldn't do this heavy anyway, less weight more reps.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Blackers said:


> Told you lot I had seen it done. Thanks feel less embarrassed now.
> 
> The bar can't slip off your feet cause it follows the path of the guide bars you just need some good rubber to twist the hooks out of the way.
> 
> I wouldn't do this heavy anyway, less weight more reps.


theres too much efin about and adjusting,this will only lead too

serious injury in my opinion.ban this exersise now!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

That's just insane. What possible advantage does this have over a regular squat or leg press?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha... well it would be convenient... I've always wanted a reason to park there!


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

mal said:


> :lol: :lol:well fvck me ive seen it all now,cheers mate youv made my day.





God said:


> None unless you really want to use the disabled parking bays at your local supermarket...


Reps to both. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Trying to be quiet because the mrs is asleep but i'm giggling like a loon.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

glasgow_mm said:


> Looks a bit dodgy lol :whistling:


THATS NOT SAFE what the hell :lol:


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm trying to get the form right with the squats at the moment, when i dont have a spot to steer me right i use the smith with a slightly forward stance with the bar supporting me, I can get perfect form and a much better workout than if i used a freeweight with bad form, freeweight is where i want to be, but in the short term squatting on the smith has got to be better than no squats or dangerous freeweight squats, in my opinion.


----------

